# Disa Kewensis



## John M (Apr 8, 2015)

I grew this one from seed; planted on damp peatmoss in the summer of 2012. There would've been twice as many flowers in the photo, if I hadn't already selfed the first 5 flowers and once the petals dried, cut them away to clean up the "look" of the remaining display.


----------



## Cat (Apr 8, 2015)

wow that really looks unique and beautiful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 8, 2015)

Wonderful clear, strong pink. Beautiful!


----------



## troy (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow!! this is the first I've seen this species!! Very nice!!! what is this?


----------



## youngslipper (Apr 8, 2015)

I just love disas. Looks good. Just wish they were sold in SA where they grow naturally. Kewensis is a hybrid between tripetaloides and uniflora


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 8, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 8, 2015)

:drool::drool::drool:

Never really liked disas but this one..... :smitten:


----------



## Clark (Apr 8, 2015)

To me, the color screams go go bar.
I like it.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2015)

Super job, growing from seed. I killed a few trying to grow bulbs.  Any source/culture tips?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 8, 2015)

Very nice John. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 8, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Any source/culture tips?



Yes, how do you grow these (and when will your seedlings be available?)?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 8, 2015)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Heather (Apr 8, 2015)

Beauty!


----------



## John M (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone!



troy said:


> Wow!! this is the first I've seen this species!! Very nice!!! what is this?


 It's a Disa Hybrid. Disa is an orchid Genus found mostly in South Africa. There are over 100 species; but, only half a dozen that can be cultivated successfully.


Thanks for adding the parentage, Youngslipper. I forgot to do that.




NYEric said:


> Super job, growing from seed. I killed a few trying to grow bulbs. Any source/culture tips?


 Sources are fa-aaaaar and few between. Some hobbyists have them and occasionally spare bits. There are commercial sources in Europe. I got my seeds for this one from Wally Orchard, a hobbiest grower. I've also purchased wild collected Disa Seeds from Silver Hill Seeds of South Africa. However, make sure that if you buy any from them, that they are absolutely freshly collected....no stored seed. The seed only lives a couple months, post harvest, even if stored properly.

I use 50/50 mix of peat/perlit to grow them. Lately, I've been adding some finely chopped styrofoam to prevent compaction over time. Water OFTEN! Never allow to dry. Stand pots in a puddle; but, flush it out often with fresh water. Air movement helps produce tougher plants as well as helping to cool the foliage. I use clay pots to help cool roots as moisture evaporates from the sides of the pots. Half sun in summer. FULL sun in winter. Use good quality water.....rain water is the very best. Feed very sparingly. Overfeeding, if it doesn't cause leaf tip burn, will cause big, robust cabbage-like plants that don't bloom, or they produce deformed flowers!

I'm working on producing enough seedlings to be able to sell some. The plant in the photograph is carrying 11 seed capsules....all selfings! The seeds are produced in large numbers; but, not like the ultra-fine dust-like seeds of other orchids. Each seed is about the size of a grain of salt.....so, there's not millions of seeds, just thousands and germination can be sometimes very good with 60% to 80%; or, you can get just one or two seedlings from a capsule. Then of course, there are the deaths of the weaker ones and what's left a year later is usually a few dozen seedlings. Then, two more years to grow up and reach blooming size. Some seedlings will bloom at 2 years from sowing; but, they rarely have tubers; so, when they are done blooming, they just die.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2015)

Let us know if/when you have seedlings and I will have a Canadian friend get some.


----------



## Cat (Apr 8, 2015)

I would also love to have one


----------



## John M (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay Eric, Cat.....and Linus (sorry, missed you earlier). I'll let you know.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow! That is a nice Disa!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2015)

That's really beautiful. John, you are such a good grower!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2015)

Very nice flowers, good for you growing from seed. Wally orchard ( do search for afrodisa in google ) has seedlings flasks and seed. He's in the northwest us


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2015)

Very well done John! Beautiful flowers.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2015)

John M said:


> Okay Eric, Cat.....and Linus (sorry, missed you earlier). I'll let you know.



Can you add my name on the list?oke:


----------



## John M (Apr 12, 2015)

Sure thing, Lise!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Can you add my name on the list?oke:



Vixen!!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 12, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Vixen!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Amazing flower. Thanks for all the info and great growing.


----------



## Eddie (Apr 15, 2015)

wow ! absolutely stunning !


----------



## e-spice (Apr 15, 2015)

Very beautiful and wonderful photo.


----------

